# Ipad Mini wifi possibilité de 3g ?



## koccinell (22 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, 
je souhaiterais acquérir un ipad mini pour une utilisation essentiellement en wifi. Néanmois a de rares occasions, déplacements en train, ou à l'étranger etc j'aimerais pouvoir me connecter en 3g occasionnellement, je n'ai pas trouvé l'information disant si il était possible soit de partager la connection à partir de mon iphone, soit avec l'utilisation d'une clé 3g.

Par avance merci de vos réponses éclairées.


----------



## Larme (22 Janvier 2014)

Si ton iPhone et son forfait permettent le partage de connexion, il devrait sans soucis être capable de prendre la liaison de ce dernier.


----------



## koccinell (22 Janvier 2014)

c'est le cas mais je n'étais pas sur qu'un ipad wifi l'accepte. Merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Janvier 2014)

À l'iPad wi-fi ce connaît un réseau wi-fi un iPhone en connexion partagée va diffuser un réseau wi-fi donc aucune raison que ça ne fonctionne pas ça marche même très bien.

Je ne comprends vraiment pas la question, étant donné qu'un iPad wi-fi va se connecter au réseau wi-fi créé par l'iPhone qu'est-ce qui ne te sens pas clair là dedans ?


----------



## Tox (25 Janvier 2014)

iOS*: présentation du partage de connexion

Le deuxième onglet


----------

